# Have you thought about trying....



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I thought I'd share something that might help you.

*Zinc *(hope that is how it's spelled), helps to beat fatigue. I've taken Zinc w/vitamin C and it's almost too good. It takes three days and I'm up doing laundry in the middle of the night. I used to be so fatigued I couldn't stand up, think or move.
It gives energy that feels so good and natural, not anything like caffeine. You just want to do stuff.

*Magnesium*. Life saver for me. Takes away hyper sensitive eyes and ears, lessens dp.

*Folic acid*. Even better than magnesium, lessen anxiety and dp and thoughts that run around in loops.
Have had return of memories since starting folic acid and vitamin B.

*Vitamin B*, see above. Just makes life easier.

*Taurine*. This is something you have to figure out for yourself, I just came across it by accident, googling help for loss of hair.
I've lost tons of hair from the beginning, at first it might have been hormonal after birth of my son, but it never stopped.
It turns out Taurine is used successfully to treat hair loss in women, and is also used in Red Bull to CALM YOU DOWN. It affects your central nervous system and therefor counteracts effects of caffeine like feeling foggy and shaky. 
Taurine is found in red meat of which I eat zero, so it was an eye opener. I've started eating meat and I'm feeling overall better.
If there's a connection who knows, just thought I'd mention it, some of you are probably not eating enough or are not eating meat at all.

*Fish oil*. Makes you less depressed if you get enough of it. Consult a professional, it helps in high dosage but makes your blood thinner.

If I'd had this list in the beginning it would save me from so much pain, so I hope it can help some of you that don't know where to start.


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks about posting this! I am a little young to have DP and also totally against medication so I will take your advice. I will have to start with Zinc, since I am feeling like a stoner 24/7 since I got DR.







It should help right?


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

Would you get the Zinc, Magnesium, Folic acid and Vitamin B in a good multivitamin? DR/DP and light sensitivity are particularly bad right now


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

giorgos said:


> Thanks about posting this! I am a little young to have DP and also totally against medication so I will take your advice. I will have to start with Zinc, since I am feeling like a stoner 24/7 since I got DR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it should definitely help with that feeling, although feeling dead is also connected to high anxiety. To help with that I suggest you take a supplement w/vitamin B and folic acid + zinc w/vitamin C.

Vitamin B and magnesium helps moderately with high levels of cortisol (which is what makes you feel like a zombie), vitamin C helps a lot and you can take a high dosage as your body just flushes out the excess (within limits of course!). Folic acid is also vital to lower cortisol levels.

When cortisol goes down you will sleep deeper and produce hormones you need to function during the day, so in a relatively short time you hopefully start feeling less zombified.

*If you only get two things, get Folic acid and zinc w/vitamin C.*Make sure you get as high a dosage of folic acid you can take safely.

Let me know if it helps!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

mrt said:


> Would you get the Zinc, Magnesium, Folic acid and Vitamin B in a good multivitamin? DR/DP and light sensitivity are particularly bad right now


I don't think you can or that it would work very well.

If you can get hold of liquid magnesium I strongly recommend you get that a.s.a.p. Take it before you go to sleep when your body absorbs it more easily. High dosage within safe limits. You can even get magnesium baths, it's used to treat light and sound sensitivity in autistic children, you can try that as well. You need a lot of it and take it every day.

Zinc can make you a bit crazy energetic so you might want to pay attention to how that makes you feel. Make sure it's taken with vitamin C. It hasn't affected anxiety in me in a negative way, but it has made me feel really inspired and energetic, and in some people that might make you feel more on edge I guess.

Folic acid you'll probably find with vitamin B, just go for the one with the highest dose of folic acid.

I recommend you go for one bottle of magnesium and one with Folic acid if you have a tight budget. Stick with it for at least two weeks, even though chances are good you will notice a difference after 3-4 days.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

York,

I'm interested in trying these supplements out, but I'm guessing your not taking any psychiatric meds on the side are you? I'm on 5 psych meds, and don't know how the supps would react to them. Guess it's best to find out from the doc. Thanks for posting this though!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm on a low dose of benzo's, but I see your point. I'm so confident in the effect of minerals though, I'd try and find a way to start taking some and maybe get off the meds. Five psych meds are just insane, I know it's not your choice, but please consider trying a more human approach. I'm sure you'll feel better than on the meds if you give it time and have some emotional support on the side.
I'm not saying this lightly, I've just heard the same story over and over and over now, from ex sufferers of schizophrenia, anxiety and PTSD. At some point medication keeps you ill.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Please see a phaician if you're going to try taking so many things in high doses. If a vitamin is making you able to do laundry in the midde of the night or causing other strong effects like that, there may be something wrong or your natural level may hVe been off before.

I've been on a high rx dose of folic acid for a year or so and I haven't really noticed anything


----------



## saniyah (Mar 22, 2012)

This very much interesting and it can help us to refresh things in mind.


----------

